# Kids - How far do you cycle with yours?



## LeetleGreyCells (23 Feb 2018)

I was talking with another parent yesterday evening who mentioned he and his 8-year-old son did a 13-mile loop last weekend, mostly on a muddy towpath. 

My son is 9, 10 in 3 months, and the furthest he’s ever been is about 8 miles (last summer in nice weather on a repurposed former railway line). 

I wonder, am I not encouraging / pushing him hard enough to do better? 

For those of you that have kids, and we were all kids at some point, how far should we aim for at his age? 

Your thoughts would be appreciated. 

My thoughts are to push him to go a mile further than he is comfortable with and build that distance each time. I really, really don’t want to put him off cycling. 

Thanks


----------



## Welsh wheels (23 Feb 2018)

RealLeeHimself said:


> I was talking with another parent yesterday evening who mentioned he and his 8-year-old son did a 13-mile loop last weekend, mostly on a muddy towpath.
> 
> My son is 9, 10 in 3 months, and the furthest he’s ever been is about 8 miles (last summer in nice weather on a repurposed former railway line).
> 
> ...


As kid I was taken on bike rides when I wasn't fit enough for the distance. It didn't put me off though. Just take food in case he starts to struggle.


----------



## steven1988 (23 Feb 2018)

My lad is 10 in August his furthest is 25 miles all off road however we are planning on a 45 in the summer for charity


----------



## User10119 (23 Feb 2018)

The 10 year old seems to have an upper limit of about 15 miles on the tandem. That's assuming there's a nice café in the middle somewhere  Last summer we did a 4 day cycle camping adventure with @kimble and tested whether he could do repeated days and it more or less worked.

The EldestCub and I had a few regular 15-20 mile 'training' routes that we did (with a café stop) from him being about 8. Shortly before his 9th birthday we did a 4 day (nearly) coast-to-coast tour to his Granny's totalling about 120 miles, and he did a few 50km rides and one 50 miler as part of 'training' for this. We built up to it over several months and I tried to add the difficulty in phases - so his first 30 miler was on a very easy nearly traffic-free route so he only had to deal with distance and not other road users. Another time we did a definitely achievable distance but added hills, and another time we went and learnt about roundabouts but did so by taking a short detour off a very familiar ride.

There's absolutely no way the SmallestCub could do that even now, at two years older - I guess they are all different!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (23 Feb 2018)

Push them til they cry.


----------



## roadrash (23 Feb 2018)

Please please don't do as @Marmion says, don't push them, make them pedal


----------



## User10119 (23 Feb 2018)

Actually I just remembered that the SmallestCub and I did do a 35ish mile one a couple of years back - we rode with the eldest to his girlfriend's and then left him there (he came home later at what i calculated must have been around 20mph so as to not be late!) and rode back. We had a pub stop and a park stop and a corner shop stop and another park stop and an ice cream stop then a pub lunch. And we may have gone to another park after that... We probably had a moving average of about 7mph!


----------



## Crackle (23 Feb 2018)

It tended to vary. At that kind of age anything from a few miles up to about 10 or 12. So long as there was some motivation and interest then they'd keep going. When they got to around 12/14 we did a few little tours with 25 to 35 miles a day but they'd be just as happy to go mtn biking and scratting around in the forest or on a trail. Now both fully grown at uni and using bikes to commute.


----------



## cosmicbike (23 Feb 2018)

My lad (13yo) will gladly pedal about 15 miles or so on the towpath or similar, but he'd rather to 10 miles on the trails at Swinley. My daughter i sless inclined to cycle at this time of year, but will go the 5 - 8 miles to get an ice cream ride in the Summer.
On holiday is different, they both did 22 miles in France last year on one of the old railway routes in the Dordogne


----------



## User10119 (23 Feb 2018)

Crackle said:


> So long as there was some *motivation and interest* then they'd keep going.


And ice cream. And cafés. And pooh sticks. And pubs. And parks just around the corner.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (23 Feb 2018)

[QUOTE 5161367, member: 45"]Ours would do Wadebridge to Padstow and back on the Camel Trail (10 miles) when they were 6.

Your child is a failure.[/QUOTE]


----------



## User10119 (23 Feb 2018)

We did have a bit of a catastrophic fail a couple of years back when we rode to Granny's (maybe 15 miles away?), stayed overnight and then set off to ride back the next day. We'd only got to the end of her street before his whinging brought on my sense of humour failure and we trurned round, parked the bikes up in the living room and caught a bus home instead.


----------



## steven1988 (23 Feb 2018)

[QUOTE 5161424, member: 10119"]We did have a bit of a catastrophic fail a couple of years back when we rode to Granny's (maybe 15 miles away?), stayed overnight and then set off to ride back the next day. We'd only got to the end of her street before his whinging brought on my sense of humour failure and we trurned round, parked the bikes up in the living room and caught a bus home instead.[/QUOTE]

My lad whinges like hell for the first mile of every ride without fail. But then whinges when we get home after 15 to 20 miles because we're home to quick. Work that one out


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (23 Feb 2018)

steven1988 said:


> My lad whinges like hell for the first mile of every ride without fail. But then whinges when we get home after 15 to 20 miles because we're home to quick. Work that one out


Sounds like kid logic to me.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (23 Feb 2018)

[QUOTE 5161424, member: 10119"]We did have a bit of a catastrophic fail a couple of years back when we rode to Granny's (maybe 15 miles away?), stayed overnight and then set off to ride back the next day. We'd only got to the end of her street before his whinging brought on my sense of humour failure and we trurned round, parked the bikes up in the living room and caught a bus home instead.[/QUOTE]
Whinging for kids is a necessity I believe. It’s a tradition, or an old charter, or something.


----------



## Eagone (23 Feb 2018)

Since about 8 he’s been doing 22k ride on trails, at 10 he’s completed a 40k Road sportive on his MTB. 

Now 11....
Now he wants to set his MTB up on the turbo and use the turbo


----------



## I like Skol (23 Feb 2018)

Both my sons did the Manchester-Blackpool 60 mile ride when aged 11. The younger one was still romping along when he got to the end and probably had at least another 10-15 miles in him. When they were younger, 6, 7, 8 yrs old we frequently did 15-20 mile rides at places like Ladybower reservoir in Derbyshire and converted railway tracks like the Tissington trail.

Kids are capable of more than we often expect but don't over do it and build up to the bigger rides, they won't just go out and nail it on the first ride. Also ride at a suitable pace. They might ride at daddies speed for 5 or 6 miles but that will be it and the ride will then be over!


----------



## KneesUp (23 Feb 2018)

We had at home when I was a kid an M&S book about cycling - it's about the only book I can't now find in my parents house, but as I recall it was softback and had a sort of graph paper design to the cover, with lots of people on bikes. Anyway, that said - as accurately as I can remember from 30 years ago "from the age of 12 upwards, any child should find 50 miles in a day to be not too much of an effort"

The kid (8) is generally fine when it's just us two and it's flat. Add other people and/or more than the most imperceptible of inclines into the mix and she is not happy. She did 6 miles in the summer to Boat of Garten, and she seemed ok, but we were with a group and being the slowest (and youngest) was a bother to her so when the opportunity to get the train back arose she was all over it. When it gets a bit warmer she wants to go out more - I've got her a new-to-her bike that that I've geared lower than her last bike as she never used 5th, and very rarely used 4th, but often wanted a 0 and a -1 so we'll see how that goes.

It's not a competition though - they do what they are comfortable with, and I guess it's our job to guide them re: do they want to do more but need encouragement, are they happy with what they can do and have no interest in doing more so it's counter-productive to try and make them, or are they really not that bothered about cycling and just doing it to be sociable with us? Or a bit of some or all of the above? I've suggested to the kid that when she's older we could cycle to my parents (TPT Sheffield to Manchester) and she has absolutely no interest whatsoever - just flat our refuses to countenance the idea that anyone would want to to do that when you could drive or go by train - but when I was talking to OH about maybe cycling the Great Glen Way at some point she was really keen. What's that all about?


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (24 Feb 2018)

Well, we did another cycle at Clumber Park this morning, the boy and I. Increased the distance from 7km to 10 km today. We rode on the roads mostly so he could learn / practise looking over his shoulders, signalling direction (aka riding with one hand), best part of the foot to use on pedals, and road markings. He also learnt that going that bit faster helps reduce wobble which he liked a lot. He’s not the most confident of riders by any stretch of the imagination. 

Taking him tomorrow morning too. 

On Monday, he starts his Bikeability course at school which runs for 4 days. I have high hopes that this will improve his confidence too.


----------



## steven1988 (24 Feb 2018)

RealLeeHimself said:


> Well, we did another cycle at Clumber Park this morning, the boy and I. Increased the distance from 7km to 10 km today. We rode on the roads mostly so he could learn / practise looking over his shoulders, signalling direction (aka riding with one hand), best part of the foot to use on pedals, and road markings. He also learnt that going that bit faster helps reduce wobble which he liked a lot. He’s not the most confident of riders by any stretch of the imagination.
> 
> Taking him tomorrow morning too.
> 
> On Monday, he starts his Bikeability course at school which runs for 4 days. I have high hopes that this will improve his confidence too.



Clumber is our favourite go to destination from where we are we can get there completely off road there and back is about 12 miles for us


----------



## User10119 (24 Feb 2018)

The SmallestCub benefitted greatly from bikeability - partly, I think, because he realised that although he's not as 'good' at cycling as his brother he is nonetheless better than most kids his age!


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (24 Feb 2018)

steven1988 said:


> Clumber is our favourite go to destination from where we are we can get there completely off road there and back is about 12 miles for us



I’ve cycled there from home a few times now and it’s a good run, mostly on Chesterfield Canal. My boy’s no where near ready for that yet, but one day he will be. My daughter is only 6 and already a better rider than my son. She’s not ready for those distances yet though. She’s coming too tomorrow morning so we shall get her in ‘training’ too.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (24 Feb 2018)

[QUOTE 5162325, member: 10119"]The SmallestCub benefitted greatly from bikeability - partly, I think, because he realised that although he's not as 'good' at cycling as his brother he is nonetheless better than most kids his age![/QUOTE]

It sounds like a good programme, far better than the Cycling Proficiency I did as a child. They’re going to take him out on the local roads for real experience too. Better than weaving around cones all day. I’m glad it was very useful for your son. It’s reassuring


----------



## steven1988 (24 Feb 2018)

RealLeeHimself said:


> I’ve cycled there from home a few times now and it’s a good run, mostly on Chesterfield Canal. My boy’s no where near ready for that yet, but one day he will be. My daughter is only 6 and already a better rider than my son. She’s not ready for those distances yet though. She’s coming too tomorrow morning so we shall get her in ‘training’ too.


We use robin hoods Way from Creswell Crags into Clumber all off road and brings you out at Truman's lodge


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (24 Feb 2018)

steven1988 said:


> We use robin hoods Way from Creswell Crags into Clumber all off road and brings you out at Truman's lodge


Been to Creswell Crags today walking the dogs! And I saw the RHW signposted. Hmmm. Will have to check it out. Thanks!


----------



## summerdays (25 Feb 2018)

Mine are all grown up now, but I remember taking them to the Forest of Dean when one was 5 and they did 5 miles then, quite soon after learning to ride. And then in the following years doing 15 mile trails when on holiday. I'd say it's just about having fun, and don't worry about exact distances, better that they return home happy to go out next time than leaving them with a memory of being exhausted. Food is probably the main thing, have snacks, or a destination with a cafe stop or picnic!


----------



## Sandra6 (25 Feb 2018)

It shouldn't matter how far or how fast other children his age, younger or older, are cycling. It's more important that he's enjoying the time on the bike. 
I have a 30 mile limit, plenty on here older than me that ride further. 
My daughters would happily ride the length of the cycle track near our house - 4 miles - and back from about age 7. Now I'd be lucky to get them once round the block and they're much older. Although the 18 year old does cycle 3 miles each way to college every day. 
Just go with what you're both happy with and see how it builds, or doesn't .


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (25 Feb 2018)

Well, we had another bimble around Clumber Park this morning, and my 6-year-old daughter came too. We did a happy 12 km so 2 km further than yesterday. 

My son is definitely improving, even from only yesterday. I had him practising arm signals which were a lot stronger today and he maintained his balance too. My daughter struggled a little on hills with her single-speed. She just needs to grow 2” to ride her new bike we got her for Christmas. It’s a 6-speed which should help her considerably.


----------



## steven1988 (26 Feb 2018)

RealLeeHimself said:


> Well, we had another bimble around Clumber Park this morning, and my 6-year-old daughter came too. We did a happy 12 km so 2 km further than yesterday.
> 
> My son is definitely improving, even from only yesterday. I had him practising arm signals which were a lot stronger today and he maintained his balance too. My daughter struggled a little on hills with her single-speed. She just needs to grow 2” to ride her new bike we got her for Christmas. It’s a 6-speed which should help her considerably.



I don' know if you are a member of a club or not but I am family coordinator with Bolsover and District. We try to get kids of all abilities out riding together at least once a month you would be more than welcome to join us on one you'd be surprised how far kids ride with other kids.

We will also be getting our coached go ride sessions up and running again when it warms up a bit all kids who can ride pedals are welcome.

Feel free to give pur Facebook page a like and keep an eye out our page https://m.facebook.com/groups/407779339240771?ref=bookmarks


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (26 Feb 2018)

steven1988 said:


> I don' know if you are a member of a club or not but I am family coordinator with Bolsover and District. We try to get kids of all abilities out riding together at least once a month you would be more than welcome to join us on one you'd be surprised how far kids ride with other kids.
> 
> We will also be getting our coached go ride sessions up and running again when it warms up a bit all kids who can ride pedals are welcome.
> 
> Feel free to give pur Facebook page a like and keep an eye out our page https://m.facebook.com/groups/407779339240771?ref=bookmarks



Thanks Steven, that would be great  I’ll look out for the Facebook page and put your next event on our calendar. I’m not in a club (probably not a fast enough rider), but I could keep up with the kids  plus it would improve my kids’ confidence as well as making new friends too. 

Thanks again!


----------



## steven1988 (26 Feb 2018)

RealLeeHimself said:


> Thanks Steven, that would be great  I’ll look out for the Facebook page and put your next event on our calendar. I’m not in a club (probably not a fast enough rider), but I could keep up with the kids  plus it would improve my kids’ confidence as well as making new friends too.
> 
> Thanks again!



I wouldn' be too sure about the not fast enough bit we have rides for everyone. Out of interest where are you from if you don' mind me asking?


----------



## Jody (26 Feb 2018)

Local MTB club took the rippers to Sherwood pines at the weekend. Youngest was 3 and did an 8 mile red route. 

I can't comment on mine as my lad only did his first ride without stabilisers on Saturday


----------



## derrick (26 Feb 2018)

RealLeeHimself said:


> I was talking with another parent yesterday evening who mentioned he and his 8-year-old son did a 13-mile loop last weekend, mostly on a muddy towpath.
> 
> My son is 9, 10 in 3 months, and the furthest he’s ever been is about 8 miles (last summer in nice weather on a repurposed former railway line).
> 
> ...


I rode with my 9 year old granddaughter from London to Cambridge on a tag along bike, the following year we did it on a tandem, but now she just rides horses. I have a nice bike built up for her if she ever wants to do it again.


----------



## smutchin (26 Feb 2018)

My son did a 50km audax with me when he was 9. He loved it but found it hard work and really struggled towards the end. He never really pursued an interest in cycling after that - took up rugby instead. Perhaps I should have started him on shorter distances.

The main thing is to give your kids the opportunity to try things. If they take to them and enjoy them, you can gently encourage them to push their boundaries further and further... If you're subtle about it, they won't even realise that you're hothousing them to fulfil your vicarious ambition of being the next Bradley Wiggins.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (26 Feb 2018)

steven1988 said:


> I wouldn' be too sure about the not fast enough bit we have rides for everyone. Out of interest where are you from if you don' mind me asking?


 DM sent


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (26 Feb 2018)

Jody said:


> Local MTB club took the rippers to Sherwood pines at the weekend. Youngest was 3 and did an 8 mile red route.
> 
> I can't comment on mine as my lad only did his first ride without stabilisers on Saturday



Excellent! We love Sherwood Pines, some great routes and walks too. 

Congratulations on the removal of the stabilisers too. Big step for a young one.


----------



## Jody (26 Feb 2018)

RealLeeHimself said:


> Excellent! We love Sherwood Pines, some great routes and walks too.
> 
> Congratulations on the removal of the stabilisers too. Big step for a young one.



You have no idea how chuffed I am with him. Took a few tumbles but kept laughing and going again. Very proud dad moment.


----------



## Ian H (26 Feb 2018)

We took our two out on the tandem many times. R initially in a childseat, then she was relegated (or perhaps promoted) to the Hann trailer when A came along. R was always happier on longer distances than A – 50 miles in the childseat and up to 30 on the trailer. A didn't much like more than 30, though he never graduated to the trailer.

At a tandem meet in Yorkshire I had a conversation with the late, great George Longstaff about children on bikes. "Don't do it", he said. "I took my daughter out on the back on the solo once. It was terrible! She cried for the last 50 miles."


----------



## Time Waster (28 Feb 2018)

Late to the thread but the difficulty of distance is down to individuals. Everyone has differing fitness levels, interests and mindsets for a challenge.

Our son did two weeks at ten to thirty miles per day on his single speed 16" bike. He got tired and caused accidents but we had to battle to get him attached to my bike for a rest. Then when attached he put even more effort in!

Our approach was to be totally laid back. We looked at the map for potential campsites and rode in a general direction until it was getting to mid afternoon then we cycled to the nearest campsite. If it was 10 miles or 30 miles so be it. The odd day we did a ten mile shopping trip on top of a full day but only after a break.

This is considered unusual for non cycling people but it felt natural to us. But most important of all it was what our son wanted to do. He loves cycling so much. He wanted to go back the week after we got home, but for 3 months!


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (28 Feb 2018)

Time Waster said:


> Late to the thread but the difficulty of distance is down to individuals. Everyone has differing fitness levels, interests and mindsets for a challenge.
> 
> Our son did two weeks at ten to thirty miles per day on his single speed 16" bike. He got tired and caused accidents but we had to battle to get him attached to my bike for a rest. Then when attached he put even more effort in!
> 
> ...


That’s fantastic! He’ll be doing the Ironman next! 

I agree about fitness, mindset and interest. My son and daughter both tell me they love going out cycling with me and when both cycling together will travel further when with me than when just one or the other is out with me. Fitness will come with more outings, and slowly increasing distances. I find gentle encouragement helps too, especially on the hills!


----------



## Time Waster (1 Mar 2018)

RealLeeHimself said:


> That’s fantastic! He’ll be doing the Ironman next!


I hope not. I don't want him to be better than me, fitter than me for a long time yet. I remember when I realised I was stronger and fitter than my previously invincible dad. It's a passing of the baton moment but I felt bad at the time.

He looks up to me occasionally. Usually when I'm cycling easily with him and he's sprinting. The day he's doing ironman events is a long, long, long way past the baton passing moment.

Still I was proud of his cycling in Holland. Kind of showed up the Dutch kids his age. They were really only riding on seats on their parents bike when we saw any.

The Holland trip was our second tour together but first where he was solo most of it. The one before he was on a child seat. He loved that and when deciding on a holiday he said he wanted to ride.

How far is up to the child. You can tease a few more miles out of them each trip but if you pass their limit and it stops being fun for them they'll not enjoy it and you might lose them from cycling. Of course if they're as passionate about cycling as you then your biggest problem it's stopping them from cycling. Ours doesn't think snow and ice is a good enough reason to stop cycling to school. I have yet to find spiked tyres sized 16".


----------



## steven1988 (15 Apr 2018)

Roughly 13 miles ish when riding with other kids . 

Enjoyed it today mate thanks for the company hope to see you at Go Ride


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (15 Apr 2018)

steven1988 said:


> Roughly 13 miles ish when riding with other kids .
> 
> Enjoyed it today mate thanks for the company hope to see you at Go Ride



Thanks! We had a great time. I’m amazed and proud at how well the kids just got on with it and loved every second. 

Definitely send me the information for Go Ride


----------



## atbman (19 Apr 2018)

They were exceptional, but two of our club's 8 year olds did the Wetherby-Filey Great Yorkshire Bike Ride (70 miles). Both considerably knackered by the end. (smugface). There's no set answer tho'. We limit our Family Ride age to 8+ - from Ilkley to Bolton Abbey, 7/8? miles each way, with a stop at the cafe there. Had no failures so far but we often stop on the way back at the medieval stocks.


----------



## dantheman (13 May 2018)

At about 10 years old I began trying to get my son into cycling more (selfishly of course as I wanted some company every now and again) he was riding an old giant mountain bike with knobbly tyres and front suspension . We'd go to the next town and back, maybe 8-10 miles total with break in the middle (looking around some toy and bike shops) this progressed to about 15 mile rides and it was so tedious for me that we got him a secondhand Road bike for his 11th birthday.. It's still hard to get him to be bothered sometimes, but he is 12 now and about 30 miles is the longest ride we have done together. The speed is still slow, but sometimes it's nice as it's time well spent with him, and he has no interest in other sport/exercise (much like me).

I still find he needs more spacial awareness, I'm hoping that's normal or that it's just the way a parent would see it worrying about safety etc..


----------



## jamin100 (14 May 2018)

My son's been doing regular club rides for the past 2 years (he's 13 now) these are usually around 35 miles at an average pace of 13mph with a decent amount of climbing. He's also started racing cyclocross in in the autum / winter and also does track sessions, sometimes a few times a week. 

Now, at 13 I can confidently take him out on a 30 mile ride with over 2000ft of climbing and he can hold a 14/15 mph average easily. Its getting to the point i'm worried he'll be faster than me REAL SOON! He's built like a whippet, so I may need to start making his bike heavier somehow. 

Anyway, we're doing his first sportive on Sunday and have opted for the 100km route with 4000ft of climbing so will see how he gets on.. 
tbh, im scared of being dropped.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (14 May 2018)

jamin100 said:


> My son's been doing regular club rides for the past 2 years (he's 13 now) these are usually around 35 miles at an average pace of 13mph with a decent amount of climbing. He's also started racing cyclocross in in the autum / winter and also does track sessions, sometimes a few times a week.
> 
> Now, at 13 I can confidently take him out on a 30 mile ride with over 2000ft of climbing and he can hold a 14/15 mph average easily. Its getting to the point i'm worried he'll be faster than me REAL SOON! He's built like a whippet, so I may need to start making his bike heavier somehow.
> 
> ...


That’s very impressive. Good luck on Sunday. And by the sounds of it, I’d start thinking up excuses now...


----------



## BrumJim (29 Aug 2018)

My son (5 1/2) went on a quick 6.5 mile ride with me on Monday, with only one stop. He needs an ice cream to motivate himself. Which gives me an excuse to have one too.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (29 Aug 2018)

Our maximum to date with 10- and 7-year-old is 16.5 miles. Motivation is key though. Our rides inevitably end with an ice cream. Bribery, that’s the way to go with kids!


----------



## Heltor Chasca (29 Aug 2018)

75km from east of Utrecht into Rotterdam with my nearly 9 year old and 16 year old daughters last week.

They were fine. Tears of pride from me.

One of our club mile eaters did a 130km Audax with his 7 year old (I think he’s 7) on his own little Isla Bike.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (29 Aug 2018)

Heltor Chasca said:


> 75km from east of Utrecht into Rotterdam with my nearly 9 year old and 16 year old daughters last week.
> 
> They were fine. Tears of pride from me.
> 
> One of our club mile eaters did a 130km Audax with his 7 year old (I think he’s 7) on his own little Isla Bike.



Hmmm... _extends distance for tomorrow’s ride... _


----------



## youngoldbloke (30 Aug 2018)

Grandaughters aged 10 and 11 completed the C2C - Whitehaven to Tynemouth - 145 miles in 3 days, with their dad, a few weeks ago.


----------



## User76022 (10 Nov 2018)

My 9 year old is comfortable with about 15 miles. My 5 year old manages about 7 miles although his personal record is just shy of 10 miles. 

How hard do I push them? Not at all. I don't want it to become a workout for them. It should be fun. No time constraints. No distance targets. As many breaks as they need. Stop to look at things, detour to try things like daft stunts or whatever. I usually plan a cafe stop if we're going to be out for more than an hour.

My personal rules when riding with others, whether it's my kids or my wife or any of my friends are...

1. Ride at the pace of the slowest member of the group

1. (yes there are 2 rule 1s), always focus on and emphasise the positive. Don't even acknowledge any negatives. For example, if we only do half a mile because my youngest's legs are tired, there'll be some comment about how fast he rode or how he's really coming on with his bike control.


----------



## froze (25 Nov 2018)

I think it depends on the child. My first two were daughters and none took any interest in riding or anything else physical, except my oldest did like swimming. My oldest grew up to have 3 grandkids, the oldest is now 11 and he likes to ride with me, but I can't always take him riding because the kids don't live with their grandparents, and the kids parents have their own thing going on which eats time, so we only ride maybe a couple of dozen times during the summer, which the furthest he has gone so far is 11 miles, this last summer we took a short distance bike camping trip to a local campground and spend the night then rode back, but that place is only 7 miles from our home, but it gave him a taste of what I do when I do short tours. He wants to ride more but he can't ride at his house because the roads are too dangerous for a boy of 11 to be riding on by himself, and he's too inexperienced for that sort of riding as well, plus he has to keep his bike at our home anyways. So time will tell if the oldest will be a rider, or maybe one of the others.

You can't push them that usually backfires, but a few like to be pushed, it's a trial and error to find out what kind of child you have. But pushing is different then forcing, you can push with lots of praising, awards etc, but negative pushing will almost always fail. 

Sometime ago I read on the internet were a father and his two twin 9 year old daughters were camping touring from California to New Mexico! And those two girls were fast for 9 year olds and had the cadence thing down, so they must have been riding for awhile and frequently. They carried some of the lighter stuff, dad carried the bulk of the camping stuff. They were averaging 20 to 30 miles a day! But the video they did the kids looked really happy to be doing what they were doing! I think that's unusual in today's society of electronics and video games...but I can't recall ever hearing of kids that young doing that before the era of electronics. The kids each had their own bikes by the way.


----------



## User76022 (25 Nov 2018)

froze said:


> You can't push them that usually backfires, but a few like to be pushed, it's a trial and error to find out what kind of child you have. But pushing is different then forcing, you can push with lots of praising, awards etc, but negative pushing will almost always fail.


Yep. This applies to everything. Not just cycling. Absolutely everything.


----------



## youngoldbloke (25 Nov 2018)

There is an 11 year old who regularly rides on our club leisure rides (along with his father). Up to 30/35 miles, no problem. He tends to be the first up the hills - better power to weight ratio than most of us


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (25 Nov 2018)

My son and I are just sat in the car waiting for the rest of the group to arrive before we set off on a 20-miler (my son’s first). My daughter decided not to come which is fine as she rides often with us and in CX races anyway.

My son doesn’t know it’s 20 miles and I won’t tell him until we finish. He’ll be riding with other kids in which case he won’t notice how far we go. He never has before...


----------



## Sniper68 (13 Dec 2018)

My son(11) has been riding on the road with me since he was 8.He rode a 30 and 40 Hilly miles in Provence at 8 1/2.He now regularly rides 30miles+ around here(hilly) with both me and his CC and is now getting to the stage where he beats me up the steep climbs He's been Closed Circuit/Crit racing for almost 3 years and starting Cyclo-cross racing again Sunday.He's. been on a drop barred bike 3 years.
My only issue is he's getting older,stronger and faster........ and I'm getting older and slower
Every child is different though as some of his CC mates are really fast racing but either don't ride distances or blow at about 15 miles.


----------



## Hicky (5 Apr 2019)

Two sons, one 15 and one 10. The 10y/o rode a balance bike at about 15 months and progressed onto a normal bike minus stabilisers at 3 yrs and 4 months. By the age of four he'd ride 3-4 miles no drama. He's a strong confident cyclist but as he gets older he's developing into a more rugby type build. At 8 he'd cover 20 canal type miles no probs as long as he's fuelled or motivated ie iced cream.
The 15y/o learned to ride at 7ish, now he's on his bike almost everyday and a very strong whippet shape. Annoyingly fit but without the appreciation of it (he's very similar to how I used to be(thanks middle age!)). As a young kid I'd struggle taking him over 2 miles as he wouldn't want to know.

They're all different, as long as they enjoy it then appreciate the time with them is my view.


----------



## TheDoctor (5 Apr 2019)

With the grandsprogs (9 and 11), the furthest so far is a 10 mile round trip.
There may have been a playground involved. And a pub


----------



## Legs (29 Apr 2019)

We had our first family road ride yesterday, with 5-year-old Andrew on his Isla Cnoc, Mrs L on her bike, and Daniel (2) riding in my Hamax. We had to plan our route carefully so as not to take in any (even slight) inclines but made a loop of just under 3 miles.


----------



## Sixmile (1 May 2019)

A few weeks back my 6 y.o. daughter did her furthest ride of 18 miles. I had planned it so the first 4 or so were mostly downhill, the rest was flat. Afterwards we got the train back to where we'd started.

Next week we're hiring a Circe tandem for a few days so her record is there to be broken!


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (1 May 2019)

Sixmile said:


> A few weeks back my 6 y.o. daughter did her furthest ride of 18 miles. I had planned it so the first 4 or so were mostly downhill, the rest was flat. Afterwards we got the train back to where we'd started.
> 
> Next week we're hiring a Circe tandem for a few days so her record is there to be broken!


That's fantastic! What bike does your daughter have? I'm asking mainly as I'm wondering about its weight. 

I bet she enjoyed the train ride just as much as the bike ride.


----------



## Sixmile (1 May 2019)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> That's fantastic! What bike does your daughter have? I'm asking mainly as I'm wondering about its weight.
> 
> I bet she enjoyed the train ride just as much as the bike ride.



She has a 2018 Carrera Saruna (the older models are heavier). It's not quite Islabike light, though not far off, but much lighter than the standard Apollo and lower end Carrera bikes.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (1 May 2019)

Sixmile said:


> She has a 2018 Carrera Saruna (the older models are heavier). It's not quite Islabike light, though not far off, but much lighter than the standard Apollo and lower end Carrera bikes.


All Apollo bikes I've seen in Halfords are extremely heavy, as can be the lower end Carreras. My daughter's got a Frog 62 which is 300g heavier than an Islabike of the same size and she whizzes about on it. She started on a Indi Krypt (another Halford's special) which was extremely heavy plus she couldn't shift from 2nd to 1st gear as the difference between the two was huge - she wasn't strong enough to turn the grip shifter for that gear. We ditched the Indi, bought the Frog (second hand) and have never looked back. Weight can make a huge difference for kids. For my daughter, it meant she could cycle up hills where with the Indi, she couldn't. My only gripe with the Frog is that it has a longer wheelbase than the Islabike. But Frog's are cheaper than Islabikes. Swings and roundabouts.


----------



## Sniper68 (2 May 2019)

Easter Saturday my son and I did a hilly 28miles with 2600ft of ascent.He struggled a bit on the last proper climb but this was due to the heat rather than the hills.We sat in the shade of a drystone wall for a while to cool down and he was fine for the last 8 undulating miles.
He's cycled in the heat in Provence without issues so not sure why it affected him so much.He had plenty of sunscreen on and wasn't burnt so I can only assume it was the humidity/lack of wind that took it's toll.He was out on his BMX a couple of hours after getting home


----------



## Sixmile (13 May 2019)

Sixmile said:


> A few weeks back my 6 y.o. daughter did her furthest ride of 18 miles. I had planned it so the first 4 or so were mostly downhill, the rest was flat. Afterwards we got the train back to where we'd started.
> 
> Next week we're hiring a Circe tandem for a few days so her record is there to be broken!



...and broken it was! Day 1 she managed 45 miles, day 2 35 miles. It'll be a while since she beats that I'd say!


----------



## youngoldbloke (13 May 2019)

6 year old twin grandsons on their first proper ride on their new, geared, bikes - 13 miles.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (13 May 2019)

Sixmile said:


> ...and broken it was! Day 1 she managed 45 miles, day 2 35 miles. It'll be a while since she beats that I'd say!
> 
> View attachment 466335



Wow! They’ll sleep tonight after all that pedalling!



youngoldbloke said:


> 6 year old twin grandsons on their first proper ride on their new, geared, bikes - 13 miles.
> View attachment 466337



Proper bikes! Enjoy your rides and I hope they get the hang of gears quickly.


----------



## Andy in Germany (18 Jul 2019)

This is a tough one for our family. Elder Son (17) is happy with ca. 100 when I can persuade him it's a better use of his time than Girlfriend or Computer. Middle Son (15) isn't so enthusiastic but I managed toget him out for 40-50 on occasion, while Younget Son (14) is okay with up about 40k. 

As other parents have pointed out, other incentives help.

Beautiful Daughter (4) is fascinated with everything and she absolutely loves the Xtracycle becsause I can take her for 'Long bike rides' on it and find exciting things like Towers and Farmswithrabbits and Reallyhighbridges. I've taken a different approach with her and am encouraging her to see a bike as something for adventures, with help from YouTube videos about cycle tourists (especially female tourists) on cold wet days in the hope she gets the idea.


----------



## BrumJim (2 Sep 2019)

Just come back from the New Forest, where my 6 3/4 yr old son did 21 miles on roads and forest tracks on a BMX-style bike. And could have done a few more too, he reports. A gentle 5.5 mile/h average, with stops for lunch and tea, but he had a great time.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (19 Sep 2019)

Quick update. 

When I started this thread in February 2018, the furthest my son and daughter had ridden was 8 miles. 

On Sunday, they did 30 miles. 

Practice makes perfect


----------



## steven1988 (20 Sep 2019)

They're not doing bad @LeetleGreyCells


----------

